# Was it Black Fox, with the pistol in the high school?



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Another furry plot to murder, this time the furry in question planned on his shooting spree at his local high school targeting people over animal dissection :\
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-school-shooting-plot.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

GOOD ON HIM

EDIT: dissection

ahahah no. nevermind i retract my statement.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Imagine what the headlines would've been?
"Columbine 2.0 furry edition" :|


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Although I can understand not liking dissection.. how the hell do people like vets and doctors understand animal anatomy without being able to cut open a real live one?
How are they going to do surgery on a cat without seeing what one looks like inside?


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2011)

I almost have to laugh at this it's so ridiculous. Killing people over dissecting animals, come on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Bando said:


> I almost have to laugh at this it's so ridiculous. Killing people over dissecting animals, come on.


 Dude PETA bombs animal shelters, are you so surprised?
*edit*
Yes I do realise my error in the OP, corrected it.


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess that my biggest problem with this whole thing is that, in the end, he's really committed no crime yet.  He may have thought about it, but we all think up some really, really stupid things when we're 16. (No offense to the 16 year olds on the board.)  The correct response would have been to watch him and arrest him after a gun was brought on campus or a more substantial step was taken towards an actual violent event.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 16, 2011)

lul...thank god it wasnt Colonial Highschool...he would of end up dead


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude PETA bombs animal shelters, are you so surprised?
> *edit*
> Yes I do realise my error in the OP, corrected it.


 
Not really, it's just another self-righteous dipshit out to "right the wrongs" in the world as they see it.

I'm gonna look through his DA now and laugh at what I'm going to find :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> I guess that my biggest problem with this whole thing is that, in the end, he's really committed no crime yet.  He may have thought about it, but we all think up some really, really stupid things when we're 16. (No offense to the 16 year olds on the board.)  The correct response would have been to watch him and arrest him after a gun was brought on campus or a more substantial step was taken towards an actual violent event.


....i..
what.
|:
You're supposed to take these threats fucking seriously, not 'HURRR DURR ARREST HIM WHEN IT'S TOO LATE". As soon as someone notices a gun, it's probably too late.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 16, 2011)

Some people take things way out of context and proportion so they can be a rebel with a cause. It just ain't right.


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ....i..
> what.
> |:
> You're supposed to take these threats fucking seriously, not 'HURRR DURR ARREST HIM WHEN IT'S TOO LATE". As soon as someone notices a gun, it's probably too late.



It's a part of criminal law.  You can't convict someone for planning a crime, you can only convict someone for actually attempting a crime.  Usually, that means being in the vicinity of the area in which you plan to commit a crime with the tools necessary to commit that crime. Otherwise, we're policing thought and vague future actions that may or may not ever come to fruition.  How many times have you heard idiots rant on about how they're going to murder someone?  How would you feel if all of those people were thrown in jail on the basis of that alone?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ....i..
> what.
> |:
> You're supposed to take these threats fucking seriously, not 'HURRR DURR ARREST HIM WHEN IT'S TOO LATE". As soon as someone notices a gun, it's probably too late.


 Kimor is a whiteknight.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> I guess that my biggest problem with this whole thing is that, in the end, he's really committed no crime yet.  He may have thought about it, but we all think up some really, really stupid things when we're 16. (No offense to the 16 year olds on the board.)  The correct response would have been to watch him and arrest him after a gun was brought on campus or a more substantial step was taken towards an actual violent event.


 
This wasn't posting "AUGHH I WANT TO KILL SOME PPLZ!" online. This was asking people to help him shoot up a highschool. He made significant steps towards actual violence. 



The whole thing is absurd. They guy was a lunatic. Nothing more really needs to be said.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> It's a part of criminal law.  You can't convict someone for planning a crime, you can only convict someone for actually attempting a crime.  Usually, that means being in the vicinity of the area in which you plan to commit a crime with the tools necessary to commit that crime. Otherwise, we're policing thought and vague future actions that may or may not ever come to fruition.  How many times have you heard idiots rant on about how they're going to murder someone?  How would you feel if all of those people were thrown in jail on the basis of that alone?



Guy Fawkes never blew up the parliament.

EDIT: FFFFFFUUUUUUU

DOUBLE POOOSTTTT!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> It's a part of criminal law.  You can't convict someone for planning a crime, you can only convict someone for actually attempting a crime.  Usually, that means being in the vicinity of the area in which you plan to commit a crime with the tools necessary to commit that crime. Otherwise, we're policing thought and vague future actions that may or may not ever come to fruition.  How many times have you heard idiots rant on about how they're going to murder someone?  How would you feel if all of those people were thrown in jail on the basis of that alone?


 
You have no fucking clue if this kid is going to jail, first of all.
Second, if a man comes in your house are you going to wait till he pulls a knife before you call the cops?


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm just saying that it's going to be very, very hard for the state to land a conviction here, legally speaking.  From what I can tell, nothing in this case quite lives up to the "substantial step" test.


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You have no fucking clue if this kid is going to jail, first of all.
> Second, if a man comes in your house are you going to wait till he pulls a knife before you call the cops?


If that's the case, why bother arresting?
Of course not.  But, in that case, he's at the premises with the tools to commit the crime.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> If that's the case, why bother arresting?
> Of course not.  But, in that case, he's at the premises with the tools to commit the crime.


 & they arrested him BECAUSE HE PLOTTED TO FUCKING KILL STUDENTS AND COMMIT A SCHOOL SHOOTING you fucking dipshit. Go to fucking bed.

A guy writes down your address, sketches out your house and windows/doors/etc, writes down a list of weapons and talks to a friend about wanting to kill you
You'd just wait till he walked in the door and whipped out a pistol before even calling the co--ohhh wait. That's right, he's already in the house and you're dead. Such a shame!


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

You're still not understanding what I'm getting at.  Read this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attempt


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> & they arrested him BECAUSE HE PLOTTED TO FUCKING KILL STUDENTS AND COMMIT A SCHOOL SHOOTING you fucking dipshit. Go to fucking bed.
> 
> A guy writes down your address, sketches out your house and windows/doors/etc, writes down a list of weapons and talks to a friend about wanting to kill you
> You'd just wait till he walked in the door and whipped out a pistol before even calling the co--ohhh wait. That's right, he's already in the house and you're dead. Such a shame!


 Clayton you're wasting your time Kimor is one of those people who regardless will whiteknight the furry.

Kimor get over it, the furry is going to jail enough said.
Are you a juror?
Are you the judge?
Are you a lawyer in the court case?
If you answered no,then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

CF: No, I'm not a white knight; I'm a law student.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> CF: No, I'm not a white knight; I'm a law student.


 :\
I gotta ask, why are you defending the furry if he was going to shoot people?


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah, didn't see the last bit of your post.  Still, while I'm not involved in the current case, I think that I do know a bit about criminal law.  Unless there is additional evidence that has not been published, I doubt that a normal conviction could be sustained.  Expulsion, commitment to a mental health facility, sure, but not jail time.


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

CF: I'm not defending the furry because he's a furry, I'm saying that the police made a stupid mistake.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> CF: I'm not defending the furry because he's a furry, I'm saying that the police made a stupid mistake.


 I think the police making a stupid mistake is preferable to a school shooting with human lives lost?


Kimor said:


> Ah, didn't see the last bit of your post.  Still, while I'm not involved in the current case, I think that I do know a bit about criminal law.  Unless there is additional evidence that has not been published, I doubt that a normal conviction could be sustained.  Expulsion, commitment to a mental health facility, sure, but not jail time.


 I think mental help will do the kid good.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 16, 2011)

Just because they might not have grounds to put him in jail doesn't mean they don't have grounds to arrest him.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> CF: No, I'm not a white knight; I'm a law student.


 
"student"
yeah


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

CF: True, unless it doesn't result in a conviction and the guy gets off scot free.  Then he's got all this stuff planned AND he's feeling more angry than he was before.

Unsilenced:  Very good point.  That's something I said earlier - they might be able to expel him or commit him to mental health facilities (the latter is what I'm expecting), but an actual arrest and *conviction* with *jail time* is likely out of the question, especially since he's a minor.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> CF: True, unless it doesn't result in a conviction and the guy gets off scot free.  Then he's got all this stuff planned AND he's feeling more angry than he was before.
> 
> Unsilenced:  Very good point.  That's something I said earlier - they might be able to expel him or commit him to mental health facilities (the latter is what I'm expecting), but an actual arrest and *conviction* with *jail time* is likely out of the question, especially since he's a minor.


 Alright then juvie?


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright then juvie?


 
That's a possibility, I suppose, depending on the other facts.  I mean, not on these facts alone, but if he has a strong enough history in his record, sure.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

The last thing the fandom needs is a news story titled, "furries, killing your children?".


----------



## Rouz (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool story brah


----------



## Takun (Mar 16, 2011)

Hurr durr what's conspiracy to commit murder.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 16, 2011)

Excellent.

So all I need to do, is plan to murder people with a pistol, then turn up with a machete instead, because the cops can't arrest me if I brought along the wrong weapon. Thoughtcrimes.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there any source for this besides the Daily Mail?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seminole High School....I've heard that somewhere...

Oh yeah, http://extremewet.com/classroom_conditions.htm


----------



## BRN (Mar 16, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Seminole High School....I've heard that somewhere...
> 
> Oh yeah, http://extremewet.com/classroom_conditions.htm



What the fuck is this?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

SIX said:


> What the fuck is this?


 Education at its finest. If you live in a poor area, everyone will ignore you,


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> CF: I'm not defending the furry because he's a furry, I'm saying that the police made a *stupid mistake.*


 
So it's a stupid mistake to arrest someone who was OBVIOUSLY plotting murder? The justice system really has gone to shit if this is what they tell you in law school.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> CF: I'm not defending the furry because he's a furry, I'm saying that the police made a stupid mistake.


 No they did not.


----------



## Braux (Mar 16, 2011)

They arrested him because he was furry! :V


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So it's a stupid mistake to arrest someone who was OBVIOUSLY plotting murder? The justice system really has gone to shit if this is what they tell you in law school.


 
We don't know that he would have actually carried out a murder.  Again, there's a big gap between planning and doing.  Expulsion or other sanctions would have been a more proper response at the present time.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> We don't know that he would have actually carried out a murder.  Again, there's a big gap between planning and doing.  Expulsion or other sanctions would have been a more proper response at the present time.


 Plotting a murder and trying to recruit people to aid in it is a crime bub. 

Its called "Conspiring to commit murder".


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh dear. :c I strongly disagree with dissection in school and think that it serves no purpose as you can find diagrams of the internal parts of many different species plus the students are not trying to cure a disease or anything else,it just wastes a life. I flat out said no when we had to do it in biology and the teacher asked why and I said I have moral objection to this and he asks what is so immoral about this and I just went =/ and took the zero for the assignment, I still passed the class.

I don't know why a guy would want to kill fellow students over it though,it wasn't their plan and then more beings just end up dead. But yeah I really wish people would not do dissection in school, it isn't necessary.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Oh dear. :c I strongly disagree with dissection in school and think that it serves no purpose as you can find diagrams of the internal parts of many different species plus the students are not trying to cure a disease or anything else,it just wastes a life. I flat out said no when we had to do it in biology and the teacher asked why and I said I have moral objection to this and he asks what is so immoral about this and I just went =/ and took the zero for the assignment, I still passed the class.
> 
> I don't know why a guy would want to kill fellow students over it though,it wasn't their plan and then more beings just end up dead. But yeah I really wish people would not do dissection in school, it isn't necessary.


 You disagree with it mostly because you hate anything remotely related to dead animals, and like it or not... vets end up opening up animals that have nothing wrong with them to learn their jobs too.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You disagree with it mostly because you hate anything remotely related to dead animals, and like it or not... vets end up opening up animals that have nothing wrong with them to learn their jobs too.


 
Yeah I don't like that but I know sometimes stuff like that has to happen but in high school it does not. Read what I said, I was speaking only in the school dissection sense.

But yeah, I don't like things being dead-what of it?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyways why would you do a shooting over something like dissection?


----------



## Kimor (Mar 16, 2011)

Right, but as far as the reports state, nobody actually agreed to do it.  If someone did agree, then conspiracy would be a reasonable charge, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 16, 2011)

> *I planned to shoot up my school* and was caught while marking a map.



Yeah, admit to it why don't you, good job, well done. I'm sure that'll help your case.


----------



## Yse (Mar 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Another furry plot to murder, this time the furry in question planned on his shooting spree at his local high school targeting people over animal dissection :\


 
Another?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 16, 2011)

Yse said:


> Another?


 
I think I can recall at least one other. Wasn't some kid having his parents offed in exchange for some fetish fantasy IRL or something? I was reading it once, but I can't find the links through the porn. Maybe it was nothing.

I found this, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 16, 2011)

There was that crazy BlackRaptor guy too.

Gosh, furries commit murders as well? How fucking shocking. Next they'll be committing fraud and cheating on computer games!


----------



## Oovie (Mar 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The last thing the fandom needs is a news story titled, "furries, killing your children?".


 Well, at least it gives foxes an even worse reputation.


----------



## Mint (Mar 16, 2011)

The guy definitely needs to be put SOMEWHERE. I wouldn't want to know that anyone who strongly considered
shooting up a school was walking around free. :/


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

man, i loved biology. my seat was in front of a dissected squirrel in formaldehyde 
we dissected pigs, which was interesting but we cuoldnt keep them  sighhh


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 16, 2011)

I think he'll feel quite at home in a white, padded cell with his arms wrapped around his back really tight.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

I love how the last furry who tried to kill someone was a scalie, and this one is a fox

AHhahahah
Neat, stereotypes are really true


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Kimor still being dumb and wanting to wait until the kid has a gun in his hands to try to arrest him?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Is Kimor still being dumb and wanting to wait until the kid has a gun in his hands to try to arrest him?


 
Obviously we have to be a country of reactionist's :V

Screw being safe just wait for the kid to get a dangerous weapons


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know about the UK, but here schools use stillborns for dissection.  In which case, there's no reason to get upset about it even if you are an animal rights activist, unless you just think it's icky.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Yeah I don't like that but I know sometimes stuff like that has to happen but in high school it does not. Read what I said, I was speaking only in the school dissection sense.
> 
> But yeah, I don't like things being dead-what of it?


 To understand life sometimes death is required.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I don't know about the UK, but here schools use stillborns for dissection. In which case, there's no reason to get upset about it even if you are an animal rights activist, unless you just think it's icky.


 
They still get upset about it; they pretty much treat it as if you used a stillborn human baby.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking at a 3D model of the inside of an animal is nothing like having the dead animal in front of you, cut open, where you can move and feel everything inside it to understand how things work.

Epiglottis for example. That was soo weird to me when I first learned about it, even drawings did nothing to me. Physically cutting open an animal and seeing it made it make sense. It'd be ridiculous for a vet to pass through college on 3D diagrams and then have a LIVING CAT under anesthesia needing surgery, and the vet has never seen the inside of a fucking cat before.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> They still get upset about it; they pretty much treat it as if you used a stillborn human baby.


 Which is silly as that could help people learn too.

Jesus Christ death is way to touchy for most people its completely irrational.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 16, 2011)

I never had a problem dissecting, in fact I hardly remember it. The one thing thing lingering around in my memories however is the_ smell_ from that soup they'd been sitting in. Fuck, I'll never forget it!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> They still get upset about it; they pretty much treat it as if you used a stillborn human baby.


Well, I guess if you're that sensitive you'd get upset if the pig fetus got anything less than a proper Christian burial and its own little plot in the graveyard.  In which case... I don't know what to tell you.  Go live in a Tibetan monastery, I guess, where no one is allowed to kill anything.
I'm sure many human babies have been dissected as well.  In fact, I think I remember seeing a painting of a fetus autopsy in a museum in Amsterdam.

And all of this is completely ignoring the hypocrisy of someone who believes all life is sacred wanting to prove it by taking the lives of his classmates.  It's like that law they were trying to pass in South Dakota (I think) that would essentially make it legal to murder abortion doctors.  You know.  Pro life.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> that would essentially make it legal to murder abortion doctors.  You know.  Pro life.


 No, it wouldn't.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> They still get upset about it; they pretty much treat it as if you used a stillborn human baby.



I think the point was that they died of natural causes. There's no murder involved


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Well, I guess if you're that sensitive you'd get upset if the pig fetus got anything less than a proper Christian burial and its own little plot in the graveyard. In which case... I don't know what to tell you. Go live in a Tibetan monastery, I guess, where no one is allowed to kill anything.
> I'm sure many human babies have been dissected as well. In fact, I think I remember seeing a painting of a fetus autopsy in a museum in Amsterdam.
> 
> And all of this is completely ignoring the hypocrisy of someone who believes all life is sacred wanting to prove it by taking the lives of his classmates. It's like that law they were trying to pass in South Dakota (I think) that would essentially make it legal to murder abortion doctors. You know. Pro life.


 
Do some research on PETA; they believe animals are complete equals in every way.




Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I think the point was that they died of natural causes. There's no murder involved


 
I understand that I'm just saying crazy people are crazy.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No, it wouldn't.


 
Well, okay.  Not explicitly, but here's the bill (short and sweet, as it's just a change of definition): http://legis.state.sd.us/sessions/2011/Bill.aspx?File=HB1171HJU.htm
You could easily make a case for it, is the thing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Spooky.


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember when we had to disect stuff in biology. The pigs and cats were all stillborns- I learn a lot because I was able to stick my hands in and actually ~look~ at what was inside. I think that people who don't believe in dissecting because it's 'wrong' really should think about that when they have a problem internally and the doctor knows exactly what to do because they've seen the insides of dead humans before.

Just like Ace said, 'To understand life sometimes death is required'


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Related: stuff he said himself:
http://blackfoxfurry7.deviantart.com/journal/38877676/#comments


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I remember when we had to disect stuff in biology. The pigs and cats were all stillborns- I learn a lot because I was able to stick my hands in and actually ~look~ at what was inside. I think that people who don't believe in dissecting because it's 'wrong' really should think about that when they have a problem internally and the doctor knows exactly what to do because they've seen the insides of dead humans before.
> 
> Just like Ace said, 'To understand life sometimes death is required'


 hahhaha. Your doctor has to do brain surgery or do heart surgery
His only knowledge on the brain or heart is drawn diagrams and plastic models

Do you trust him y/n


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Related: stuff he said himself:
> http://blackfoxfurry7.deviantart.com/journal/38877676/#comments


 The comments ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The comments ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


 I KNOW.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Worse than fucking Youtube

"So useless you couldn't even fucking kill anyone"
"Should have done it somewhere useful ... like kids who stab cats"


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor states that people usually dont get convicted before comitting a crime makes him a whiteknight because it was a furry HURRRRRDURRR

Seriously people. Aside from the retardation of this guy planning a high school shooting over some idiotic reasons, there's a big display of idiocricy right here in this thread too.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 16, 2011)

Idiocricy

:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

its like people are hugboxing him despite his attempted murder. Jesus the fandom is fucked.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

I would have no problems whatsoever, killing someone I saw beating a cat.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I would have no problems whatsoever, killing someone I saw beating a cat.



So I guess a good ole rousing game of kick the cat is out of the question?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> So I guess a good ole rousing game of kick the cat is out of the question?


 
Unless you want to have stump legs, yeah.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I would have no problems whatsoever, killing someone I saw beating a cat.


 Congrats you should be institutionalized.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Congrats you should be institutionalized.


 >killing someone who abuses/tortures animals=institutionalized
>joining the army to possibly shoot people who've done nothing wrong=hero


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Idiocricy
> 
> :V


 
Seeing as how you can't even spell it right, I hope the irony of your own statement isn't lost on you.

Anyway, I think it'll probably only be a matter of time before there's some kind of cultural crackdown (or at least backlash) not on furries _per se_, but those who feel some need to escape from real life to some kind of fantastical outlet in general. I think the focus will be on those who take it to the level of creating alter-egos that are both purely fictional and yet supposed to represent their creator in some way, so it'll _seem like_ "fursecution", at least to furries, but really it will extend to online roleplayers, especially WoW and SL, Na'vi and various otherkin/therians, etc. Japan's starting to recognize the very real social problem it has on its hands with young, underachieving recluses escaping to the internet and video games, and realistically we're not all that far off from them, some of us.


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> >killing someone who abuses/tortures animals=institutionalized
> >joining the army to possibly shoot people who've done nothing wrong=hero



Sadly enough, this is how it works.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> >killing someone who abuses/tortures animals=institutionalized
> >joining the army to possibly shoot people who've done nothing wrong=hero


 I don't agree with the military anymore as well. Shit changes.


Leybun said:


> Sadly enough, this is how it works.


In an ideal world people who would kill for both reasons would get in shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Congrats you should be institutionalized.


 
meh, at least ill be in there for killing an animal abuser. That's something I'm 100% willing to go to jail for.



Jashwa said:


> >killing someone who abuses/tortures animals=institutionalized
> >joining the army to possibly shoot people who've done nothing wrong=hero


 
What makes me laugh is how these "heroes" also throw puppies off of cliffs, shoot dogs and blow dogs up with landmines for fun 
They should be killed. Blown up with landmines. Throw a grenade in their lil hidey hole, I don't care.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2011)

augh I hate everything about this person


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What makes me laugh is how these "heroes" also throw puppies off of cliffs, shoot dogs and blow dogs up with landmines for fun
> They should be killed. Blown up with landmines. Throw a grenade in their lil hidey hole, I don't care.


 
Wut


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2011)

What is this..?
I don't even...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Wut


 
Re-read it
Let it sink in
Try to sort it out in your head.



Aden said:


> augh I hate everything about this person


 
http://blackfoxfurry7.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d33td7f
What is with furries and not washing hair?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Re-read it
> Let it sink in
> Try to sort it out in your head.


 
I did I have come to the conclusion you make up stories in your head and then act blissfully ignorant when anybody tells you anything different.


----------



## Takun (Mar 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> augh I hate everything about this person


 

He's got that standing position DOWN.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 16, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Seeing as how you can't even spell it right, I hope the irony of your own statement isn't lost on you.



I spelled it wrong first... I hope that the irony of pointing at Tybalt for it isn't lost on you. 

But yay, thank you mister spellheck. If it wasn't for you _what ever_ should become of us non native English speakers? :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I did I have come to the conclusion you make up stories in your head and then act blissfully ignorant when anybody tells you anything different.


 
I just love making things up


Those fucks should be blown up. Blow up their little jeep.

Think american soldiers are "protecting the country"?
No, they're yelling at puppies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbv3gC3jgQc&feature=related
Blowing up dogs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iReW1cEWk5Q
and shooting dogs for fun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HosUo3dbyGU

Cool!

EDIT: oh nvm we've got even more!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f4ouauXvRw&feature=related
Shooting at farmers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=010E1x2DPHE


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I just love making things up
> 
> 
> Those fucks should be blown up. Blow up their little jeep.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12345033

Oh look, guess we should kill Canadians too then?

You know since everybody is the same.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

You will get assholes in every military. What do you expect to happen when you pay people to carry a gun and shoot things and let them get bored.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12345033
> 
> Oh look, guess we should kill Canadians too then?
> 
> You know since everybody is the same.


- Sled dog company going out of business
- Guy has no money to feed dogs
- Guy goes to vets, asked if they can be put down [he has no money for food for them]
- Vet says no
- Guy goes to shelter, they say they're full
- Guy spends weeks trying to adopt out these dogs but nobody will buy them
- Guy has to put down starving dogs.

OK


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Now that we are on the discussion of animal cruelty :V

Everybody from all walks of life does it. 

God forbid you found videos of soldiers doing it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Now that we are on the discussion of animal cruelty :V
> 
> Everybody from all walks of life does it.
> l
> God forbid you found videos of soldiers doing it.


Get some guys, throw them in a desert, keep them bored, and give them guns and they will eventually do something stupid.
Its not right, but its expected and the Government does not care so long as they don't look too bad.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Now that we are on the discussion of animal cruelty :V
> 
> Everybody from all walks of life does it.
> 
> God forbid you found videos of soldiers doing it.


 
when you see me kicking a cat or stepping on it and laughing, let me know


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> when you see me kicking a cat or stepping on it and laughing, let me know


 Ever been amused by a clumsy animal? Its the same Darwinian response that fuels both situations.


----------



## FallenGlory (Mar 16, 2011)

motherfuck, clayton........ thats fucking horrible what they're doing.  

but, yeah, i kind of agree with Ace here, because alot of people join the military because they're too stupid to even _try_ to learn anything, and they get offered almost everything for *free*! what the hell, man.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ever been amused by a clumsy animal? Its the same Darwinian response that fuels both situations.


 I.. what.
How the hell is standing on a cat like watching a kitten fail at jumping on a table?


FallenGlory said:


> motherfuck, clayton........ thats fucking horrible what they're doing.
> 
> but, yeah, i kind of agree with Ace here, because alot of people join the military because they're too stupid to even _try_ to learn anything, and they get offered almost everything for *free*! what the hell, man.


It's the US government's fault for handing guns to retards.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I.. what.
> How the hell is standing on a cat like watching a kitten fail at jumping on a table?


The only difference mentally is you caused the problem in one and you did not in the other. 
Same mental reflex makes them both amusing.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

FallenGlory said:


> motherfuck, clayton........ thats fucking horrible what they're doing.
> 
> but, yeah, i kind of agree with Ace here, because alot of people join the military because they're too stupid to even _try_ to learn anything, and they get offered almost everything for *free*! what the hell, man.


 


Clayton said:


> I.. what.
> How the hell is standing on a cat like watching a kitten fail at jumping on a table?
> 
> It's the US government's fault for handing guns to retards.


 
I'm so happy I was too dumb to do anything else in life but join the military and blow up dogs. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 16, 2011)

GODFUCKINGDAMNITWHAT?!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The only difference mentally is you caused the problem in one and you did not in the other.
> Same mental reflex makes them both amusing.


 There's a massive difference between Kitten Crush and this: [yt]fBA_lxUiwSg[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2011)

Kimor said:


> Right, but as far as the reports state, nobody actually agreed to do it.  If someone did agree, then conspiracy would be a reasonable charge, though.


 *It is unlawful for:*


any convicted felon to  have in his or her possession any firearm or to carry a concealed weapon  unless his civil rights have been restored. 
 The following persons to own, possess or use any firearm - drug addicts, alcoholics, mental incompetents, and vagrants.  
For  persons to have in their care, custody, possession, or control any  firearm or ammunition if the person has been issued a final injunction  that is currently in force and effect, restraining that person from  committing acts of domestic violence.


To  sell, give, barter, lend or transfer a firearm or other weapon other  than an ordinary pocketknife to a minor less than the age of 18 without  his parentâ€™s permission, or to any person of unsound mind.   
 Any dealer to sell or transfer any firearm, pistol, Springfield rifle or other repeating rifle to a minor.    
*A minor less than 18 years of age to possess a firearm,  *other than an unloaded firearm at his home, unless engaged in lawful  activities.

Keep studying, bro.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Grycho said:


> GODFUCKINGDAMNITWHAT?!


 tl;dr almost columbine 2.0 furry edition happened.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm trying to find out who's stupider: the shooter or the people in this thread.



Lobar said:


> Is there any source for this besides the Daily Mail?


 You asked for it.

http://www.furrynewsnetwork.com/201...y-arrested-plotting-columbine-style-massacre/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I'm trying to find out who's stupider: the shooter or the people in this thread.


 The question of the year


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

HOME OF THE WARHAWKS


----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2011)

...There's a furry news network?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2011)

God damn this guy is THE stereotypical furfag.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> HOME OF THE WARHAWKS


 I just pictured a hawk fursuit with a pickaxe.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 16, 2011)

Man I would love to see his response when his expectations of the fandom to welcoming him in arms and hugs after coming home from a sentence get shattered by cold cold reality. 

But I am a cruel bitter person.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Man I would love to see his response when his expectations of the fandom to welcoming him in arms and hugs after coming home from a sentence get shattered by cold cold reality.
> 
> But I am a cruel bitter person.


 I was just thinking that....and laughing.


----------



## crustone (Mar 16, 2011)

http://blackfoxfurry7.deviantart.com/art/Close-up-photo-of-me-187807515

Holy shit, it's like he bathes in bacon grease.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok seriously. To everyone on this thread.

1 - Black Fox planned to go into a murderous rampage at his school  , he planned it and EVEN TRIED to get other people to join his cause.
Even if they disagreed this is conspiracy to murder. Same as attempting or succeeding in hiring a hit man.

So there's no doubt there was justifiable cause to arrest the psycho.

2- I always felt there must be something wrong with a person if they willingly go and kill people . No matter if they are random civilians OR army people.
I'm sorry , but unless it was to protect someone I care about or in a moment of pure insanity . I could never bring myself to kill someone.

So I would never serve in the army because , well , killing people is part of the job. And I think you gotta be a bit wacko to do it . But that's just me.


3- I disected a heart and an eye . It was absolutely revolting , but very educational.
Aaaaaaand I held an actual siliconed-up HUMAN BRAIN at the Bodies exposition in Montreal.

That didn,t make me wanna shoot up the people working there though.


----------



## Nyxneko (Mar 17, 2011)

But that's what our military is used for mapdark; defending our country and its interests. Be they the random civilians in the country or the oil and other such things that fuel our way of life, the United States military protects our interests.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> But that's what our military is used for mapdark; defending our country and its interests. Be they the random civilians in the country or the oil and other such things that fuel our way of life, the United States military protects our interests.


 
defending the right to shoot dogs for fun is something we all can support


----------



## israfur (Mar 17, 2011)

Fuck damnit, this is why we can't have nice things.
As if the general population doesn't have enough terrible things to say about furries. <//3
Wow, and this is his first DA submission:
http://blackfoxfurry7.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d2o1ujf
 =_@_w_@_=


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

How come this guy's account hasn't been shut down yet? I thought that was pretty much standard procedure on dA anytime there's the slightest controversy/legal issues surrounding their users. This is actually pretty major though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> How come this guy's account hasn't been shut down yet? I thought that was pretty much standard procedure on dA anytime there's the slightest controversy/legal issues surrounding their users. This is actually pretty major though.


 They probably don't know _yet._


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2011)

israfur said:


> Wow, and this is his first DA submission:
> http://blackfoxfurry7.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=48#/d2o1ujf


 
Haahahahahahaa


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 17, 2011)

Alstor said:


> http://www.furrynewsnetwork.com/201...y-arrested-plotting-columbine-style-massacre/



I loled at "Iâ€™d rather die on paws than live on feet" talk about losing grip on reality :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> I loled at "Iâ€™d rather die on paws than live on feet" talk about losing grip on reality :V


 
Yeah yeah, it's all well in good to go "durrrr, dem gots no grips on reality talkin' 'bout daggum footspaws mane tell ya whut" but the thing about someone with a less-than-firm hold on reality is *they'll fucking kill you* easier than the next guy because the potential consequences don't weight too heavily on their mind, if they even occur to them. So you want to be a little more constructive, or if not, could you kindly shut the fuck up?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah yeah, it's all well in good to go "durrrr, dem gots no grips on reality talkin' 'bout daggum footspaws mane tell ya whut" but the thing about someone with a less-than-firm hold on reality is *they'll fucking kill you* easier than the next guy because the potential consequences don't weight too heavily on their mind, if they even occur to them. So you want to be a little more constructive, or if not, could you kindly shut the fuck up?


 
wolf bone youre just mad because you want to be a jamaicain dreadlocks werewolf


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> wolf bone youre just mad because you want to be a jamaicain dreadlocks werewolf


 
Ex-fucking-scuse me but my fursona is every bit a Canadian as I am. And besides, to paraphrase one of many epic Rastaman chants, to be a Rasta ya nah haffi dread / locks inna mi 'eart, nah pon di 'ead. Then Clayton cut a proper fart inna dis bus, mi nearly dead with laugh / Me watch di people rush a door like harbor shark


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Ex-fucking-scuse me but my fursona is every bit a Canadian as I am. And besides, to paraphrase one of many epic Rastaman chants, to be a Rasta ya nah haffi dread / locks inna mi 'eart, nah pon di 'ead. Then Clayton cut a proper fart inna dis bus, mi nearly dead with laugh / Me watch di people rush a door like harbor shark


 
hey clayton
im canadian, here have a jamaicain rhyme


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> hey clayton
> im canadian, here have a jamaicain rhyme


 
It's not "jamaicain". That's actually not too far off from how some Jamaicans would pronounce "John McCain". Don't.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's not "jamaicain". That's actually not too far off from how some Jamaicans would pronounce "John McCain". Don't.


 
you dont remember that time you came on here high
saying you were a werewolf, did you
DID YOU


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

I have to say I am finding the rage here amusing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you dont remember that time you came on here high
> saying you were a werewolf, did you
> DID YOU


 
I'm a spiritual therianthrope, and wolf therians sometimes _call themselves_ that informally, but it doesn't mean the same thing and we don't pretend it does. And I wouldn't do otherwise, no matter how high I was.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

Very amusing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Very amusing.


 
I wish the same could be said of you. You've progressed from that to just painful to watch, honestly.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 17, 2011)

Why can't we all just get along


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm a spiritual therianthrope, and wolf therians sometimes _call themselves_ that informally, but it doesn't mean the same thing and we don't pretend it does. And I wouldn't do otherwise, no matter how high I was.


keep pretending youre a dog
do it
just makes me want to shove ol roy into your mouth until you suffocate


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Why can't we all just get along


 It's too fun when we don't.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> keep pretending youre a dog
> do it
> just makes me want to shove ol roy into your mouth until you suffocate


 
Well, you got people like me pretending to be dogs, and dogs like you pretending to be people. I guess it all evens out in the end.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 17, 2011)

No it was Colonel Sanders with the drumstick at the shipyard


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well, you got people like me pretending to be dogs, and dogs like you pretending to be people. I guess it all evens out in the end.


 
I love you a little more now.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well, you got people like me pretending to be dogs, and dogs like you pretending to be people. I guess it all evens out in the end.


 
*woofs and wags* im glad you agree


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh fuck, not you

(2 posts late)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> No it was Colonel Sanders with the drumstick at the shipyard


 
best reply ever


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 17, 2011)

From the article:

"Zeno had been studying a book on America's worst school  shooting - the  1999 Columbine massacre in Colorado when 12 students and a teacher were killed by Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold."

I guess Virginia Tech is in Mexico.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> From the article:
> 
> "Zeno had been studying a book on America's worst school  shooting - the  1999 Columbine massacre in Colorado when 12 students and a teacher were killed by Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold."
> 
> I guess Virginia Tech is in Mexico.


I think they meant high school.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 17, 2011)

Plus, it's really only been in recent years that what actually happened leading up to Columbine has become well understood. One was most likely a textbook psychopath, the other a complete and utter patsy to him, and without both personality types, probably nothing would've happened. The V-Tech shooter is probably cut from the same cloth as the Jared Lee Loughner -- neither of them hardly make a lick of sense in their rants aside from the obvious impression that they are both completely deranged and neurotic. The saddest thing about this kid though is that he probably was none of those. Reading the book(s), marking spots on a map where he could clearly be seen was probably all part of the fantasy/cry for help, and while he says right on his dA page he was planning a school shooting, he doesn't really sound all that determined or defiant. So was he really planning anything?


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread has turned into an amusing trainwreck...



Aden said:


> augh I hate everything about this person


 WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THAT ART (and why the hell does it all look so familiar?)



Alstor said:


> http://www.furrynewsnetwork.com/201...y-arrested-plotting-columbine-style-massacre/



There's an FNN? Teh Fuck?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think some of his images look cool but he seems unstable.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I think they meant high school.


 
And now I sound thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis much less intelligent.


----------



## 40oz Hyena (Mar 18, 2011)

I lol'd so hard when I read about this entire fiasco. What a doofus.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 18, 2011)

40oz Hyena said:


> I lol'd so hard when I read about this entire fiasco. What a doofus.


 
motherfucker what is UP

stick around man


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The V-Tech shooter is probably cut from the same cloth as the Jared Lee Loughner -- neither of them hardly make a lick of sense in their rants aside from the obvious impression that they are both completely deranged and neurotic. The saddest thing about this kid though is that he probably was none of those. Reading the book(s), marking spots on a map where he could clearly be seen was probably all part of the fantasy/cry for help, and while he says right on his dA page he was planning a school shooting, he doesn't really sound all that determined or defiant. So was he really planning anything?


V-Tech guy was depressed and quiet like this guy and would glorify violence and gun use
_"In middle school, he was diagnosed with a severe anxiety disorder known as selective mutism, as well as major depressive disorder."
"Fellow students described Cho as a "quiet" person who "would not respond if someone greeted him.""
"During Cho's last two years at Virginia Tech, several instances of his abnormal behavior, as well as plays and other writings he submitted containing references to violence, caused concern among teachers and classmates."_

Columbine guys were depressed and quiet loners, like this guy and were bullied
_"According to early accounts of the shooting, Harris and Klebold were unpopular students and frequent targets of bullying at their high school."
"They eventually began to bully other students; Harris and Klebold had written diary entries about how they themselves had bullied younger students and "fags.""_

& this Fox guy is fucking weird as shit with this wanting to be a living furry BS.


----------



## 40oz Hyena (Mar 18, 2011)

Lobar said:


> motherfucker what is UP
> 
> stick around man


 
Dude, I've had an FA account since 2007, stop by and say hi sometime haha.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 19, 2011)

As a person who has been THROUGH a school shooting, I hope they bust his fucking head.  You never quite get the full effect this shit has on a person, an entire school, a community until you help your friend pick someone else's brains from her hair.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 20, 2011)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Some people take things way out of context and proportion so they can be a rebel with a cause. It just ain't right.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlFLePkZtkQ
Skip to 1:23, stop at 1:43

"This is a map of the school, this is where he marked "I will shoot from here", here is his blog saying "I was planning to shoot up my school"...
Well, that all seems fine.


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuck I am always so late on news.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 21, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> As a person who has been THROUGH a school shooting, I hope they bust his fucking head.  You never quite get the full effect this shit has on a person, an entire school, a community until you help your friend pick someone else's brains from her hair.



D:



Xaerun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlFLePkZtkQ
> Skip to 1:23, stop at 1:43
> 
> "This is a map of the school, this is where he marked "I will shoot from here", here is his blog saying "I was planning to shoot up my school"...
> Well, that all seems fine.


Typical police procedure. "There's a murder on 34th street from gang violence? Who cares. Wait, there was a guy smoking a blunt on MLK St? All units respond! Let's throw that evil godless heathen in jail for LIFE!"


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 22, 2011)

Bet if it was a star wars fan who liked to cosplay vader all the time, they wouldn't have said shit. Hmmmm


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the worst part was that he wasn't sorry at all. He only seemed scared for himself because he was going to jail. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2011)

SilFerWolf said:


> I think the worst part was that he wasn't sorry at all. He only seemed scared for himself because he was going to jail. Fucking stupid.


 
No, the worst part was the furries who weren't even him but still felt that way.


----------



## Billythe44th (Mar 24, 2011)

Hahaha all of his art is made on doll bases *ahem* Okay, regaining my composure.   Personally, I don't care what subgroup he belongs to. This is the twenty-first century, people shouldn't be solving their problems by threatening violence anymore.  Although, his oily, longhaired profile pic reminds me of the dork I used to be in high school, the dork in every one of us. I would have been his friend if it would have prevented all this.


----------



## crustone (Mar 24, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> As a person who has been THROUGH a school shooting, I hope they bust his fucking head.  You never quite get the full effect this shit has on a person, an entire school, a community until you help your friend pick someone else's brains from her hair.


 
Holy shit, that must have been one of the most horrible moments in your life.

I'm glad this faggot was caught before anybody was hurt.


----------



## Brazen (Mar 24, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> As a person who has been THROUGH a school shooting, I hope they bust his fucking head. You never quite get the full effect this shit has on a person, an entire school, a community until you help your friend pick someone else's brains from her hair.



Which one was it? Did you make the news? Any of your friends get cool bullet scars to impress chicks with? Did you pretend to die on Facebook?


----------

